
Artic – Online Art Community [Just Launched] - artic
https://artic.xyz
======
mikekchar
From the "Terms and Conditions":

"By posting Content to the Service, you grant us the right and license to use,
modify, publicly perform, publicly display, reproduce, and distribute such
Content on and through the Service."

...

"You agree that this license includes the right for us to make your Content
available to other users of the Service, who may also use your Content subject
to these Terms."

I think you need to make this _a lot_ more obvious. You demanding that posters
give the right to modify and distribute the work on the site.

In a similar vein, I think this license needs quite a lot of work before it is
going to be useful. It allows derivative works, but says nothing about
attribution, or commercial use. I assume that Artic is a "commercial" entity
(hate that term -- damn you CC ;-) ). So there must be some assumption that
things like CC-NC are not allowed -- Artic needs a C license and is explicitly
specifying that the license must be the same for other users.

Basically, this is a whole can of worms, and it needs to be sorted _before_
you have problems.

~~~
artic
We appreciate your feedback. We will try our best to apply your advice and
overall make artic better.

Regards, Artic Team

------
SCAQTony
I just posted three artworks. I hope you are for real.

~~~
artic
Thank you for your contribution. We are looking forward to grow our community.

Regards, Artic Team

